
15 Hot Programming Trends, and 15 Going Cold (2014) - aashishkoirala
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2084582/scripting-jvm-languages/15-hot-programming-trends-and-15-going-cold.html
======
HerpDerpLerp
Jan 6, 2014 7:18 AM PT

pretty good prescience though.

~~~
aashishkoirala
Thanks, updated the title to reflect the year.

